

Googler Discusses How To Discover Start-Up Ideas - Aegean
http://www.smallbusinessnewz.com/topnews/2010/07/20/googler-discusses-how-to-discover-start-up-ideas

======
chc
I'm always a little wary of business advice from Google. As far as I can tell,
they haven't created anything very profitable aside from their advertising
platform. That one business supports a bunch of relatively unprofitable
ventures (some even run in the red). Since I don't have AdWords to back me up,
I'm not sure their business experience is applicable to my situation.

